# The Fight! (somebody have to save this world)



## Godspeed (Oct 11, 2007)

*Alien from Mars VS Boelen*

*Gong! Fight!*









It is 3 rounds fight. Both of them are still standing ready...









Both approach slowly..








Stare at each other minute after minute.. a highly volatile situation..








It sudddenly made the first move! The trembling Alien!






*
Then it's finished the 1st round!*


To be continued....​
__________________


----------



## Godspeed (Oct 11, 2007)

*The round 2! Fight! *​ 


We want to watch something different from 1st round!​ 


 



OHHHH! the boelen went through under the Alien's crotch! He is just like Ronaldinho, a Brazilian footballer! But this is NOT football! 
It is Wrestling!​ 


 


Now, what's he gonna try to do?!​ 


 



He clinging on the Alien's neck! The Alien can't move!​ 


 



Go! Go! Pus*yCat! Kill! Kill! Faster! Faster! Boelen don't foget to appealing to audience!​ 


 


Ohhh!!! The boelen is holding the Alien's helmet! and it's broken by the boelen's powerful constricting!!!!!​ 
Ahhhhh! Now the Alien gave up!!! Boelen wins!!! 2 round 2min 18sec!!!
The end of the fight!! The winner is Boelen!!!


 


 

Thank you audience! Thank you for watching!​ 
__________________


----------



## croc_hunter_penny (Oct 11, 2007)

hahaha that was great! :lol: more!! more!! *cheers*


----------



## method (Oct 11, 2007)

Great pictures hehe, love your work :lol:


----------



## Vixen (Oct 11, 2007)

:lol:


----------



## $NaKe PiMp (Oct 11, 2007)

thats wierd LOL


----------



## Bill07 (Oct 11, 2007)

some people seem to have too much time on their hands


----------



## Earthling (Oct 11, 2007)

Love it. 
Nothing like a bit of art and a good laugh for the morning. 

What breed of snake is it?


----------



## Moreliaman (Oct 11, 2007)

I dont know if youre aware of this, but if you pull back your curtains theres a whole big world out there !!

Nice clear pics...btw!


----------



## slim6y (Oct 11, 2007)

HAHAHA!!!

That sure beats my Snakes on a Train flick!

My real worry though is your location - Future of the world - that worries me infinitely should that be true. None the less, you have some great directing skills - most directors will say they won't work with kids, animals or martians. 

Congrats on a fantastic story board - though I am a little confused at how it all ends.... Do the snakes take over the world?


----------



## Magpie (Oct 11, 2007)

Earthling said:


> Love it.
> Nothing like a bit of art and a good laugh for the morning.
> 
> What breed of snake is it?


 

Boelen's python.


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Oct 11, 2007)

Haha you are a fruitloop mate.
Great pics


----------



## WombleHerp (Oct 11, 2007)

yey boelens!! wooot wooot!  love the pics as always!


----------



## Radar (Oct 11, 2007)

You're a mad bugger. I like it, LOL.


----------



## DameJacquie (Oct 11, 2007)

pmsl...that was great. thanks


----------



## Miss B (Oct 11, 2007)

Hehe you take the coolest photos :lol:


----------



## Moreliaman (Oct 11, 2007)

ssssnakeman said:


> Haha you are a fruitloop mate.
> Great pics


Thats a bit of an understatment sssnakeman.....i'm trying to think of a way to get godspeed sectioned under the mental health act.....then claim custody of that poor bolens before he corrrupts its little mind !!:lol:


----------



## RevDaniel (Oct 11, 2007)

hehe glad the snake won


----------



## dickyknee (Oct 11, 2007)

Godspeed that made my day mate , very funny ....well done ..

Maybe a rematch is in order


----------



## Scleropages (Oct 11, 2007)

hahahaha weirdo!!


----------



## Kyro (Oct 11, 2007)

That alien actually looks scared:lol: That's very funny Godspeed


----------



## DiamondAsh (Oct 11, 2007)

*I hear Sylvester Stallone is making Rocky VII with the snake. :lol:*


----------



## inthegrass (Oct 11, 2007)

this week is mental health week. coincidence?.
cheers.


----------



## swingonthespiral (Oct 11, 2007)

:lol::lol::lol:

Nothing like a bit of python humour in the morning :lol:

Thanks for that


----------



## tempest (Oct 11, 2007)

:lol: Hahaha love it Godspeed... but not as much as I love that Boelen!!! Man I wish I could own one, he is just totally gorgeous!


----------



## GrumpyTheSnake (Oct 11, 2007)

thanks for the gigges mate.. that was pretty cool!

Lovely looking snake too.


----------



## Godspeed (Oct 11, 2007)

Hi, Thank you guys. I am glad that you enjoyed this thread.

My boelen make me happy, always entertain me. 

Now, he is napping in the viv. A very peaceful day.


(The alien left from this planet. lol)


----------



## firedragon (Oct 11, 2007)

Awsome pics thanks for sharing, Beautiful snake..... Mars Attacks, Not any more we have our protector


----------



## Lars K (Oct 11, 2007)

Hehe, that's awesome, great job!!! 
And a true stunning Boeleni!!!


----------

